# HAUNTED RADIO'S CRUEL YULE SHOW #3: holiday tunes, grinch, karloff, and more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we wrap up our annual ‘Cruel Yule’ with a jumbo super sized show filled with sound clips and goodies, as well as 5 holiday themed tunes to get you in the festive mood. Also, as we do each and every year, we will air the classic story of ‘How The Grinch Stole Christmas’ as narrated by Frankenstein’s monster himself, Mr. Boris Karloff. All of this and much more on the December 16 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-121615.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

